# random pictures.... add yours



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

radiation babies








My eyebrows make me look like a clown

















more...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh wooess meee!








brotherly love








showing off








his look says it all


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Inga, great pics. You're getting good at this stuff!!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Happy dance!!!!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Pippin and Beavis. They actually are just having fun.


----------



## sheplovr (Aug 27, 2006)

Nose licking puppy cleaning his face happily after a meal. 9 weeks from Germany.


----------



## Nando (Sep 30, 2007)

http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=en&q=loldog&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&ei=rQg6SO7wM5DigQLlkby3DQ&redir_esc=www5&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

...no comment...


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL these are great keep them coming


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Nando said:


> http://images.google.com/images?client=safari&rls=en&q=loldog&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&ei=rQg6SO7wM5DigQLlkby3DQ&redir_esc=www5&um=1&sa=N&tab=wi


I think the op was looking for random pics of _your_ dog(s).  

But they are funny.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Before 










After












more

Here's winking at you.










Can you tell he's getting annoyed with me!


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

*I aint got no teeth, ma!!!*









*Treat - MMMMMMM Gooood*









*I think that tongue is 1/2 his head weight!!!*









*This is one I did a while back I liked*


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

These are all very cool! Reno That looks really cool how you took the color out but left just enough in the eyes and nose.
Sugar That little Abby is the cutest. She looks like a princess in her fancy gown laying there with her mighty protector. LOL Like the blueprint also.
Motebi very scenic, what is the little harness thing your dog is wearing? life jacket?


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Buck is just so much fun to work with.....










DEVIL DOG!










And... Chazz.... this is the last one, I promise.... (maybe)


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Inga said:


> Sugar That little Abby is the cutest. She looks like a princess in her fancy gown laying there with her mighty protector. LOL Like the blueprint also.


Thank you Inga! She has two flower girl dresses that she wore in weddings that she just LOVES to wear all day long- I am gonna be in trouble with this one, I think!! lol


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL Reno, post away, I love seeing your dogs!
Sugar, yup, can you say "High maintenance"? LOL She is beautiful and knows it.


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Inga said:


> LOL Reno, post away, I love seeing your dogs!
> Sugar, yup, can you say "High maintenance"? LOL She is beautiful and knows it.


Cool 

I'll take some more today....


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Courtesy of Dekka (on another forum)










And I always love the dead Trey pic:


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Oh, and the Harry and Beau hate baths pic:










And this because it's funny:










As is this:


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

Trey's very cute playing dead and the bath pic is a riot. 

I can't reach my ball!









Well????? Aren't you gonna help me?










I see you......


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh these are great.


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Scooter..... my ever so casual observer.....


----------



## IslandMutts (Jul 23, 2007)




----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

"Artsy" shots...
















Pretty poser...
















More...


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

"The cat's got my toy!"








Pooped...


----------



## tacotanker27 (May 26, 2008)

Here's a pic of Da Bear Bear. I had some others of my other dog, but they exceeded the size limit.


----------



## reverend_maynard (Aug 4, 2007)

tacotanker27 said:


> Here's a pic of Da Bear Bear. I had some others of my other dog, but they exceeded the size limit.


You should try using an image hosting site like photobucket. There's a sticky at the top of this forum with instructions on using one to post pics here.


----------



## Rupert's Mom (Jan 31, 2008)

I like these ones...


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Dominic gets so much attention I thought I'd post some of the little ones, my precious babies!

This is Kegan, Joey & Henry....










And this is the magnificent Barney Fife!


----------



## Puppy_love_122 (Jul 20, 2007)

What Belle thinks of the camera:


----------



## Criosphynx (May 15, 2008)

Dog5 said:


> Dominic gets so much attention I thought I'd post some of the little ones, my precious babies!
> 
> This is Kegan, Joey & Henry....
> 
> ...




I am soooo in love with this breed...


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> I am soooo in love with this breed...


I know, longhaired Chis have been growing on me the more I see of them... they're just so cute!


----------



## Dog5 (Jan 13, 2008)

Criosphynx said:


> I am soooo in love with this breed...


Me too, obviously! I've got my eye on a little guy in rescue over in Alabama...if the timing becomes right I may have to go get him!


----------

